
LinkedIn Upgrades iPhone App With New Inbox And Recent Activity In Profiles - kingsidharth
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/19/linkedin-upgrades-iphone-app-with-new-inbox-and-recent-activity-in-profiles/
======
csprestoninc
I'd like to see LinkedIn come up with an app for the Android and for the iPad.
It would certainly make it easier to reach out to my business network.

Brett Miller <http://www.customsoftwarebypreston.com/company>

